# Flat Chat 18- Bowdidge Marine Design



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

I note that he also has a 16' design as well .....


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, he does. He's been turning out boats lately. He's got another one out after that one two. It looks a bit like a High sided jon boat with a Vee entry or maybe a whaler.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I JUST noticed that some of the images from my original post went missing but I can't modify that post either..very Odd. Anyway, here is a better image from his site:


----------

